# Wood duck egg?



## bnew17 (Jan 27, 2009)

We have 2 duck boxes at our pond and have had them for 15 years or so. Last year we had baby ducks in the pond so i know at least one of the boxes got used last year. I just went to put some cedar chips in the boxes and both boxes were full of pine straw and both had eggs in them. I didnt touch any of the eggs but one of them had a hole in it so i took it out and took a picture of it. Just wanted to make sure it was a wood duck egg and not an owl egg. 

And if it is a wood duck egg, obviously the hens are laying. Would it be too late to put a few more boxes up by this weekend?


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 27, 2009)

I saw at least 5 in each box. I didnt dig around anymoe looking so there could have been more.


----------



## ABAC33 (Jan 27, 2009)

Those eggs could have been from last year.  We just got done cleaning ours out and lots had unhatched eggs in them from last year.  One box actually had 25 unhatched eggs in it.  Definitely a dumb box.  But you need to clean out the eggs if you know they are from last year.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 27, 2009)

how would you be able to tell if they were from last year?


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jan 27, 2009)

It is to soon for them to start laying now. It would be like a doe giving birth to a fawn now. During this time now is when you change out the shavings for them to nest later and you will find eggs like above from the previous year. Best way to know is to take a bright light with you and shine from the back side and you will be able to see in the egg like a shadow of whats inside. Also if theres nothing inside the egg it will be VERY light weight and it will let you know if theres something inside. I believe its old eggs from last year and if you sure its not, then something else might have nested it.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 27, 2009)

JohnBenoit09 said:


> It is to soon for them to start laying now. It would be like a doe giving birth to a fawn now. During this time now is when you change out the shavings for them to nest later and you will find eggs like above from the previous year. Best way to know is to take a bright light with you and shine from the back side and you will be able to see in the egg like a shadow of whats inside. Also if theres nothing inside the egg it will be VERY light weight and it will let you know if theres something inside. I believe its old eggs from last year and if you sure its not, then something else might have nested it.



I will try the flashlight when i go back thursday. but i did pick 1 one up and it felt like something was in it. It was definitely not "hollow" feeling.


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 28, 2009)

You need to clean out the boxs each year.  they can start laying eggs early but I don't think it would be right now.


----------



## JBax26 (Jan 28, 2009)

I found a mallard that was nesting last weekend in a farm pond.  She only had layed one egg so far..


----------



## rip18 (Jan 28, 2009)

It's not too early for wood ducks (particularly in south Georgia) to be laying eggs.  There are a LOT of nests that have eggs in them by the middle of February, and EVERY year there are many, many boxes that have a partial clutch by the middle of January.  It's a good idea to have boxes cleaned out by the end of deer season.

Yep, "candling" the egg with a bright light can help tell you whether it is a current "good" egg or not.

Good deal on replacing the nest lining materials!  Best of luck with your broods!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 28, 2009)

I've always heard that they start nesting at the first of Feb. and continue through the end of May. I believe that wood ducks are also the only ducks that will sometimes have a double clutch.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Jan 28, 2009)

ABAC33, 
You have dumping going on on your boxes it you are seeing a lot of unhatched eggs.  Typically, with too many wood duck boxes put out at one time, will cause hens to go from one box to the next laying eggs then not being able to hatch them in different nests.

My suggestion would be to reduce the number of boxes you have on your property until you see no extra eggs then added boxes in small increments.

Dumping can be a common problenm with too many duck boxes too fast.

MB


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jan 29, 2009)

*Dumping boxes*

Mark, that's a great tip.; never heard of that and it makes sense too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jan 31, 2009)

I think the UGA site has some info on the boxes .... they only recommend like 1 box per acre.  this site has a lot of good info and reading too.    http://www.hunters-haven.com/articles-how-to/building-the-perfect-duckhole


----------



## Tanner boyzz (Jan 31, 2009)

over easy please


----------



## duckhunter6 (Feb 12, 2009)

would it hurt to put new boxes out during the nesting season if you dont already have boxes?


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Feb 13, 2009)

It wouldn't hurt a thing. They are either going to use them or they won't. If they don't get used this year, they will have a chance for next year. The earlier you set them out, the better chance a hen will find the box. The first boxes I ever set out, were about this time of year, and none of the 5 boxes produced anything.

I will be going out this weekend to set out 20 boxes.


----------



## crow (Feb 13, 2009)

If you can see one box from the other, woodies have a tendancy to dump nest.  It's really odd, but you can put boxes back to back on the same pole and they will use both boxes, but if you can see the entry hole from the other, they may dump.  if it's a small pond, be sure to place the boxes either back to back or where they cannot see the others.

And it is common for young hens to lay early and abandon the nest.  I have 10 boxes on Sinclair and I have at least 1-2 abandoned early every year.  I clean them out and let them re-nest.  Not a good chance if they are laid this early from middle GA and up.  Don't know about S. GA.

crow


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the eggs in the picture have rotted or something. I smelled a strong odor when i walked near it the other day. The two boxes that i mentioned in my original post are facing each other as that seems to be the problem. Ill move one later in the year to a different spot and see if that helps. its a 4 acre pond kinda shape like a guitar pick. Ive got 4 boxes on it now.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Feb 13, 2009)

I think its to early for duck to start nexting but not sure!


----------



## crow (Feb 13, 2009)

Benew, you almost guaranteed to have at least one dump nest on a pond that small with 4 boxes.  Worst case is they center in on one box, dump, and none of the eggs hatch.  I'd recommend keeping only two as far apart and not visible from the other.

Also, you'd be surprised how many ducklings become lunch for bass on ponds where there is little skinny water for them to be in.  

crow


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 13, 2009)

crow said:


> Benew, you almost guaranteed to have at least one dump nest on a pond that small with 4 boxes.  Worst case is they center in on one box, dump, and none of the eggs hatch.  I'd recommend keeping only two as far apart and not visible from the other.
> 
> Also, you'd be surprised how many ducklings become lunch for bass on ponds where there is little skinny water for them to be in.
> 
> crow



Your probably right, but i thought i read somewhere where 1 box per acre  im probably mistakin. THanks for the info though.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Feb 14, 2009)

Crow is right about not facing the boxes toward each other. You also need to keep a min. of 100 ft. between the boxes if you are putting them on the bank of a lake. The 20 boxes I'll be setting out this weekend will be on about 500 acres of lake, swamp, river, and 2 slews. I generally keep about 200 yards between the boxes.


----------

